# hope pro 2 rear hub explosion???!!!



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Jan 2010)

has anybody ever had a hope pro 2 mtb rear hub split across its length? mine just went bang on an uphill in granny ring. looked at it and it haas split completely across from spoke hole to spoke hole. it also has a few little cracks as well. its not under warranty but do you think hope will feel guilty and give a replacement hub?


----------



## 02GF74 (24 Jan 2010)

dunno - but worth letting them know - they should at the very least offer a little bit of cash as if they were smart, they wouuld be interested in failed components to ensure that they make stuff tht does not breeak.


----------



## fossyant (24 Jan 2010)

Always worth an email and asking what they think. Be polite, ask about obtaining (buying) a new one.....they may well want it back to test. You never know......


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (24 Jan 2010)

apparently on the other forum, there are loads that have done it. anyway like you say a phone call won't hurt. i have always found hope after care service to be top notch.


----------



## Globalti (24 Jan 2010)

Send it back to Hope and they will send you a replacement, I'm sure of it. They take great pride in their products.


----------



## yashicamat (28 Jan 2010)

Already been said, but get in touch with them; they're a sound bunch.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (28 Jan 2010)

sorry posted update else where. i rang hope they said to get the wheel to them. i did, they would have had it ready in one hour but i picked it up the day after. brand new hub and machine built wheel and new rim tape. they didn't even ask me if i had it from new or second hand. hope service wins again. so i now have nice nice new hub, extremely true and strong wheel...bonus


----------



## MajorMantra (28 Jan 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## bauldbairn (29 Jan 2010)

MajorMantra said:


> Impressive!



+1 , Very!


----------



## Globalti (29 Jan 2010)

Spread the word Shaun.


----------



## GilesM (29 Jan 2010)

That is really impressive customer service, there can't be too many other companies around that would behave in the same way.


----------



## Panter (29 Jan 2010)

Top stuff, and thanks for the update 

I had similar, very impressive service from them albeit on a smaller scale when I lost the back section to my Hope vision 1.
They immediately mailed a replacement to me, FOC, by 1st class post.


----------



## Keith Oates (1 Feb 2010)

A good resullt indeed, a company that deserves to be supported in the future!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fossyant (2 Feb 2010)

Brilliant !


----------



## moolarb (3 Feb 2010)

It might be good service but doesn't it concern you that these expensive hubs are exploding? I'd rather they got it right first time.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Feb 2010)

moolarb said:


> It might be good service but doesn't it concern you that these expensive hubs are exploding? I'd rather they got it right first time.


One swallow does not a summer make! If the hubs are in the habit of exploding then I'd agree with you.

Having ridden with him, I can tell you that _bromptonfb_ is a big strong lad. I'll be interested to see if he can break the new hub...


----------

